# best fish to catch & eat in central ohio?



## BenSpies (Jun 28, 2012)

hello all, 

I'm new to the central Ohio fishing scene. Wondering what is the best fish to catch and eat in central Ohio. And also what the best location to take my seven year old son would be? Any help/info would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! 

Ben


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Best/ easiest are crappies I think alum, oshay, and Griggs are all full of em and close to the bank during the summer since they're deeper lakes


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree crappie for me.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

BenSpies said:


> hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the central Ohio fishing scene. Wondering what is the best fish to catch and eat in central Ohio. And also what the best location to take my seven year old son would be? Any help/info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

I'll say: crappie, bluegill, and saugeye. 

As far as (if you are fishing from shore) taking a 7-year old... I suggest checking out the public spot called (and I could be wrong about the name) Three Creeks. It is off of Williams Rd.. And I think the Columbus Metro Parks owns it. I haven't been there for about 12-years now. But it was chock full of fish back then.
If you want to get into some channel cats. You need to try Leibs Island area of Buckeye Lake. You'll pull channel cats out of that area. And it's shallow and safe for a 7-year old.
For the saugeyes, you'll have to talk to some other folks from the site. I can't help you with that one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PLEASE take your son to any of the 50+ ponds in Dublin and clean out some bluegill and panfish.
A single piece of corn under a bobber will produce a fish every 5-10 seconds.
Here's a map of Dublin owned ponds. If you need more specifics, PM me for directions. But they ALL have tons of panfish.
http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Muskie and river smallmouth........haha just kidding bluegill are awesome and saugeye are awesome. crappie are decent, but don't taste like a lot to me. As it gets hotter, it gets tougher from shore. Ponds are pretty good year round, but lakes I tend to fish in low light hours which greatly improves my success from shore


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

IMO hoover is the best place to get clean healthy catfish to eat


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

imo bluegill taste best


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

the crappie are disgusting, toss them all back  but seriously though, saugeye are delicious! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fun to catch and good to eat? For both i would have to go with saugeye... Crappie are plentyfull,but dont fight hard at all(compared to other fish there size)...... 

smaller bass from a pond are tastey and fun to catch.


And take your kid to a creek, plenty to explore and plenty of fish to catch


----------



## BenSpies (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to you all for all the info! Much appreciated. This site is great. Thanks again!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> Muskie and river smallmouth........haha just kidding
> 
> Thats pretty funny. Slippy trying to slip one on us. And I,as usual agree with everything else Slippy stated.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Smallmouth buffalo......don't knock it til ya tried it!!!!!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fun to catch and good to eat? For both i would have to go with saugeye... Crappie are plentyfull,but dont fight hard at all(compared to other fish there size)......
> 
> smaller bass from a pond are tastey and fun to catch.
> 
> ...


how and where would you go bout catchin saugeye without trolling?


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

My quarry bullbluegills come check it out its right around the corner from you


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

avantifishski said:


> how and where would you go bout catchin saugeye without trolling?


Believe it or not there is still a spillway bite throughout the summer, only problem is it doesn't start until 11pm (or later). (actually have nailed 25"+ Eyes numerous times @ 3am during the summer months)


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> how and where would you go bout catchin saugeye without trolling?


:F an some bait

all fish are good to eat at some point .. bass in cold water ,perch anytime .gills anytime..catfish from the store ..


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Pond bluegills are best with lots of action and easy to catch for a youngster.. Scale don't skin. Hide adds flavor. You name the freshwater fish and I've eaten it.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Sharon Woods Park (Cleveland Ave. in Westerville) has a pond that is for young anglers only... Or old dudes like my dad. But that would be a great place to take your little fella because you can focus on teaching him since you can't fish that particular pond. Corn/wax worms/Cheerios any of those baits will get the gills going. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cheerios haha first time I've heard that one! How you supposed to keep those on a hook?


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

LOL... that's a good question that I've been pondering since I watched gills demolish them when my little girl was tossing them in last weekend.


----------

